# Question about tomatoes in salsa



## buckytom (Oct 22, 2014)

i'm going to be making salsa later today or tomorrow with tomatoes from my (surprisingly still going) garden.

my question is should i leave the skin on the tomatoes and just dice after seeding them, or should i blanch and remove the skins before dicing?

tia.  



btw, i'm not sure if this should be in the veggie category, or the ethnic food category, or here.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 22, 2014)

I would not skin them.


----------



## Mad Cook (Oct 22, 2014)

buckytom said:


> i'm going to be making salsa later today or tomorrow with tomatoes from my (surprisingly still going) garden.
> 
> my question is should i leave the skin on the tomatoes and just dice after seeding them, or should i blanch and remove the skins before dicing?
> 
> ...


 Ideally take them off but i think it's really a matter of preference. If you like the skins leave 'em on. If not take 'em off. It might depend, as well, as on the category of guests you have.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 22, 2014)

I sit here picturing a Mexican grandmother making salsa.  I see her chopping veggies.  I don't see her blanching and peeling tomatoes.  Not sure she seeds them either.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 22, 2014)

Following the example of Rick Bayless, I neither skin nor seed tomatoes for salsa or pico de gallo. It's a French technique that's not necessary for Mexican cooking. Also, seeding tomatoes removes a lot of the flavor that's in the jelly surrounding the seeds.

My garden is still going, too, but it's a little surprising that yours is, so far north. Are you getting cooler temperatures yet?


----------



## Roll_Bones (Oct 22, 2014)

buckytom said:


> i'm going to be making salsa later today or tomorrow with tomatoes from my (surprisingly still going) garden.





GotGarlic said:


> My garden is still going, too, but it's a little surprising that yours is, so far north. Are you getting cooler temperatures yet?



When are you guys planting?  My tomato's have been long gone.  I still have peppers, but nothing else.  Cukes are long gone too.

Every year, I plan to start my seeds sooner and stagger planting times so for example I have some tomato plants still producing.
Maybe this spring I will be ready....To do it right.
BTW.  My habanero plants are still producing like crazy.  I picked probably 200 Monday and there are at least that many greens ones left.
They seemed to get better as they got older unlike tomato's that were done in Sept.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 22, 2014)

The only time I peel the tomatoes is if I'm making blender salsa for guests. Even then, I just broil them in the oven and the skins practically fall off on their own.

Otherwise, for chunky pico de gallo I just leave the skins on.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 22, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> When are you guys planting?  My tomato's have been long gone.  I still have peppers, but nothing else.  Cukes are long gone too.
> 
> Every year, I plan to start my seeds sooner and stagger planting times so for example I have some tomato plants still producing.
> Maybe this spring I will be ready....To do it right.
> ...



I plant tomatoes, peppers and cucumbers in late April/early May. The key, though, is that I plant both hybrids and heirloom tomatoes. Hybrids ripen earlier - by July - and heirlooms take longer to ripen but have different flavors, so I usually have them August through October. I also have two kinds of plum tomatoes that are still ripening. Peppers are still producing a little; tomatillos are going crazy!

This is from last weekend:


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi bucky. As GG and Steve said, I don't peel or deseed the tomatoes when I make pico de gallo, or salsa fresca as it's also called. btw, the name pico de gallo roughly translates to 'rooster's beak' .  I love it - it's so easy to make...just chop your tomatoes, add some diced jalapeno, onion, cilantro (if you like it), a pinch of salt, and a squeeze of fresh lime juice. It's best after it sits for a couple of hours, and will keep for few days in the fridge, but mine never lasts that long!

The term salsa usually refers to a soupier, blended mix, and is usually cooked and reduced. But you can blend it fresh if you like it less chunky, and still call it salsa. lol

If you're planning to make salsa to preserve, it needs to be cooked and properly canned, and I know absolutely nothing about that process.  

Here is some pico de gallo I made yesterday.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 22, 2014)

When I make a small batch, just for family dinner  I do blanch and remove the skins before dicing. It is not hard to do and it just more pleasant to eat. If I make a big batch, I do not bother.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 22, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> When are you guys planting?  My tomato's have been long gone.  I still have peppers, but nothing else.  Cukes are long gone too.



Also, check the USDA's Plant Hardiness Map to find out your hardiness zone: 
Interactive Map | USDA Plant Hardiness Zone Map

This will tell you the last average frost date for your area; plant your summer garden after that. Our last average frost date is April 15. We had such a cold winter last year, I waited a little longer last spring to plant.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 22, 2014)

BT I skin the tomatoes (don't like the skins in my salsa), but I don't seed them. If you can find them, be sure to add tomatillos. I made some excellent salsa this year using green and ripe tomatoes. I didn't skin the green tomatoes. I did not add the green tomatoes in place of the tomatillos, but in addition to them. Be sure to add fresh cilantro and lime. A shot of tequila never hurts, either.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 22, 2014)

It depends, Bucky. 

The tomatoes we grow here are thin skinned, so I leave them alone. The tomatoes that Steve grew in the MUCH hotter San Fernando Valley when he lived there, were so thick they had to be peeled to be used for anything.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 24, 2014)

thanks, everyone.

i think i'm going to try a few different types. 

i still haven't gotten to it as i've been staying in bed all day and barely crawling into work at night.

i'll start with a more pico de gallo skinned and diced tomatoes, then another more of smooth salsa with skinned and blended tomatoes, and another that's a combo. we'll see what we like best. i'm thinking the latter, but we'll see.

thanks again.


----------



## Addie (Oct 24, 2014)

bt, that must be some miserable cold. Take care of yourself. Have you considered taking a sick day and staying in bed for 24 hours?


----------



## buckytom (Oct 24, 2014)

yeah, i took monday off. but i'm saving my last 2 sick days so we can go away for a weekend. i haven't been this sick since i was a kid.

but no big deal. i'll tough it out. i'm lucky that i mostly work alone at night so i'm not risking getting anyone else sick.

lol, dw is complaining about me not taking care of myself, so i put on my superman t shirt, put underwear outside my pants, and tie a towel around my neck and stand with my fists on my hips, saying, "i'll be fine, lois".


----------



## Addie (Oct 24, 2014)

buckytom said:


> yeah, i took monday off. but i'm saving my last 2 sick days so we can go away for a weekend. i haven't been this sick since i was a kid.
> 
> but no big deal. i'll tough it out. i'm lucky that i mostly work alone at night so i'm not risking getting anyone else sick.
> 
> lol, dw is complaining about me not taking care of myself, so i put on my superman t shirt, put underwear outside my pants, and tie a towel around my neck and stand with my fists on my hips, saying, "i'll be fine, lois".



And then you collapsed in a heap on the floor!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 24, 2014)

well then, i'll just have to put a bowl of salsa on the floor.


----------



## Addie (Oct 24, 2014)

buckytom said:


> well then, i'll just have to put a bowl of salsa on the floor.



Make sure your wife puts down a pillow for you and covers you with a blanket.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 24, 2014)

the problem is she keeps pulling the blanket over my face and calling the medical examiner...


----------



## Addie (Oct 24, 2014)

buckytom said:


> the problem is she keeps pulling the blanket over my face and calling the medical examiner...



I have the same problem. The kids walk around with the will and medical proxy in hand.


----------

